# LanLan 2x2 mod.



## crazymanjimbo46 (May 15, 2010)

Just like a lot of other people I wanted more speed from my LanLan 2x2, I had a whole bunch of Eastsheen 2x2 parts laying around so I took the edges out and put them in instead of the LanLan edges. I feel a noticeable increase in speed.


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 15, 2010)

I'll try this. How do I get the edges out of my ES?


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (May 16, 2010)

Mine was really loose so I could pop it with a pen. If you don't need the ES 2x2 anymore you can try cutting a big corner with it and it will prolly fall apart.


----------



## JeffDelucia (May 16, 2010)

The edges in the eastsheen are the same as the lanlan ones... The increase in speed was the difference between a broken in cubes and a not broken in cube. This mod is a waste of time just break in the lanlan.


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (May 16, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> The edges in the eastsheen are the same as the lanlan ones... The increase in speed was the difference between a broken in cubes and a not broken in cube. This mod is a waste of time just break in the lanlan.



Actually I had done the same amount of solves on both.


----------



## Joseph Wong (Jan 6, 2013)

Are there any other mods?


----------

